# Flagsrtaff College Shooting.1 Dead several injured



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Happened about 1:30 AM


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Deadly Shooting Reported on Northern Arizona University's Flagstaff Campus - ABC News


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Sad but, Watch for gun legislation.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

They say the shooter is in custody. I'm curious to see the facts on this one.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

And in related news, 2360 people have been shot in Chicago in 2015
Shootings -- Crime in Chicagoland -- chicagotribune.com


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Slippy said:


> And in related news, 2360 people have been shot in Chicago in 2015
> Shootings -- Crime in Chicagoland -- chicagotribune.com


But... but... I've been given to believe that those don't count. Have I been misled by the media again?


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Slippy said:


> And in related news, 2360 people have been shot in Chicago in 2015
> Shootings -- Crime in Chicagoland -- chicagotribune.com


But they have such strict gun laws! How can this happen?

Oh yeah. Criminals don't care about that.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

whoppo said:


> But... but... I've been given to believe that those don't count. Have I been misled by the media again?


Most of them were slaves from the government plantation, no big deal. The government can make more slaves (and will).


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Therefore, the most recent shootings may not be displayed immediately.Yeah,I wonder what it is today?.

Thanks Rahm,and also thanks to Gerry McCarthy,former police chief of Newark NJ....both Fails.and nothing is mentioned in the media ABOUT THIS!.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Bottom line: even with a President and attorney general of color, black lives only matter when advancing the liberal narrative.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

WE NEED MORE GUN CONTROL!!!

Um, he already violated several gun laws. Something like gun free zones, possession of a firearm during the commission of a crime and illegal concealed carry. Also, unless he purchased the gun from a private party, he would have had to be 21 to buy from an FFL.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

The socialists in Washington don't care about the details. They want to ban all guns and incidents like this plays right into their hands. The media is, of coarse, complacent in this by giving each shooter more then their 15 minutes of fame. The people that die in Chicago is not part of their agenda and therefore they won't report it. It's all a facade that liberal backwards thinking people buy into. While tragic, it is yet another incident Oblunder will shamelessly politicized for his own gain.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Reporting deaths in Chicago is like reporting deaths in Iraq and Afghanistan. Easier to post numbers where people who actually care can find them.


----------

